# What is your oppinion on this?



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

New small game tip.

http://www.racembac.com/bowshot.html

My 35 years of bowhuntiing experience tell me this is pure gimic. :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

Given the limited velocity of bows I don't belive the shot is even a factor.....except when you have to pick it out. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Very retarded indeed!!!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I saw this product as well. The only thing I think it would be good for or would be interested in using it for is Turkey hunting.

Instead of trying to hit vitals that are very small and trying to track something that hardly bleeds....or lopping the dome off a bird with the gobbler guilletine. Aim just like you would with your shot gun right at the base of the neck....and let it fly. A clean miss and you won't hurt the bird....if you hit your mark....dead bird.

But I have many questions...

1. Is it even Legal to use on big game or game? (Is it considered an explosive tip??)
2. What size are the shot pellets?
3. How many pellets are in the tip?
4. How does it affect your bows performance? What I mean by this will I have to re-tune my bow just for this tip?


----------

